# Leningrad Blockade ended on 27 January 1944 - Memorials in Music



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Tomorrow Russia will remember the ending of the Leningrad Blockade. Of course the 7th Symphony of Dimitri Shostakovich is one of the best known memorials in music.
- What is you favorite recording?
- Do you know other music that is related to the Leningrad Blockade?

https://www.culturematters.org.uk/index.php/arts/music/item/2829-the-siege-of-leningrad-shostakovich-and-the-airbrushing-of-history

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/02/war-music-the-humanity-heroism-and-propaganda-behind-shostakovich-symphony-no-7


----------

